# Camo dipped gun



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok, not gonna mention the company name here. But here are some pics of the gun I rebuilt and had refinished in Mossy Oak Blades. Pay close attention to the white spots(spackling where the film cracked), uneven lines in the pattern itself(wavy looking), and several spots where the film came off and where they tried to cover it up with a Sharpie marker.


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe yours will hold up better than mine did.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgiaboy, ain't no way I'd keep hush if my gun looked like that in only one years time!!!! NO WAY!!!


----------



## southerngreenscape (Feb 10, 2015)

georgiaboy my stoger did that after one season and I went back to where I bought it and benelli sent me a new one it might be worth a shot


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2015)

Top gun looks good.  I sure don't see anything to complain about on that one.

Second gun looks beat to heck and back.  

You should see all that is coming off of my Browning A5 that came dipped from the factory.  Some spots are my fault, some, like the end of the barrel where it came off from the heat of shooting are Brownings fault.

Hydrographic dipping is not a titanium coating.  There is NO treatment that I know of that will stand up to the true rigors placed on a gun by real duck hunters.


----------



## Hunteradams (Feb 10, 2015)

second gun looks like it just needs a case when traveling. It looks like there is damage to the metal not the paint.


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Feb 10, 2015)

My gun was dipped by the same people that dipped firefighters. It has only been dipped for one year and has not been beat to heck and back. I keep it cased when in the boat and truck. I used it season long for ducks and turkeys but I don't bang it around. I can scratch it off on the receiver with my fingernail if that says anything. I think what you are seeing adams is the receiver is two toned. The middle inlay is silver instead of black and it may look like it has been damaged but has not.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 10, 2015)

I gave my SBE a spray paint camo job after I got tired of lookin at the rust..   I lightly sand blasted everything, even the synthetic parts.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 10, 2015)

poor surface prep and film application. ie the dipper didnt know what he was doing.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 10, 2015)

Top gun looks good?!?!?! Not hardly.......the seam on the barrel where it comes together is not straight, its looks like an EKG rhythm. There are numerous white specs where the film broke and in places, Sharpie marker cover up.Then the forearm is really jacked up. I've seen ALOT better work for the price I paid!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2015)

How long have you had the gun before you spotted all of this "jacked up"


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 11, 2015)

The day I picked it up!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 11, 2015)

The waviness is not right IMO.  I have never seen a factory dipped gun look that way.
The wavy seam is wrong too.
The cracked film is wrong.

The second gun is a result of poor surface prep for sure.

The company that did this work has been in operation long enough to be doing better than this.  I bet I could do that good after watching a few YouTube videos...

Sorry for yalls luck.  Really.

I would be in front door to this business in south central GA with a stern voice.  No droppin off to be fixed,  but to get a refund.

I know your last thread listed the company, but was deleted.  If I were you, I would build a webpage warning of this.  That crap aint cheap!


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Topher, that's the only reason I will do business with this company again, a full refund. After 3 broken deadlines(that he himself established), the third of which he waited until I had drove an hour and a half to pickup my gun, he then calls and says it's still not ready. So I set final and fourth deadline, which was the one month mark, and this was the final product that I recieved.

Yes I'll agree, hydrographic dipping is not titanium coating..........but it is just like painting a car!!! It's VERY atmospheric sensitive, and poor prep work means crappy product!! 

And if any of you are like me, I treat my guns better than my truck, so you best paint my gun better than you would paint my truck!!!


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

As for Georgiaboy's gun, look at the receiver.......paint is coming off but there is clearly no dings or scratches in the receiver itself.........hmm, I wonder why?!?!?!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2015)

I am not calling anyone out, but I sure see scratches.

I talked to the guy and he said he has offered to redo both guns.  Out of hundreds of guns done, he has had only 3 complaints that I know of and these are 2 of them.

Here is the warranty from the site:

____________ offers a 12 month warranty against peeling, flaking, & blistering under normal use. We also offer a 18 month warranty against wear of the outer finish coating due to normal use. __________  at its own discretion can choose to repair or replace the finish at its own cost or the customers, due to misuse of item. All items or products dipped by _______________  are covered under these warranties. If you have questions about our warranty or would like to file a warranty claim, 

This is a better warranty than given by most dippers that I know of.

Firefighter's complaints are all about cosmetic issues, not something covered in the warranty, but the company still offered to redo his gun.

Anyone knows the weather in this part of the country has not been conducive to painting since the middle of January.  Only a few suitable days have been available, which messes up production timing.

Also, quite frankly, this is not even a topic that should be in this forum.  This is the reason a new seperate buy-sale system was established.

.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Why would we want a redo?!?!?! So we can go through the same crap again.......broken deadlines, product not what it should be, process not being done in an atmosphere where it should be. I don't think so.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Now look at this work.........do you see any white spots(spackling) on the top of the vent rib???? OOH OOH and if you'll look, you'll see the film pattern extends all the way underneath the vent rib itself.......NOT HOW MY GUN LOOKS. Now look at the line on this magazine tube where the pattern comes together. Look how straight and sleek the edge is on that seam.........yeah not even close on my gun either. Now look at the pattern in general, none of the grass blades are wavy!! This is far better work for sure........now for the big kicker, it's the same price as the price I was charged for my gun!!!


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I'm not calling anyone out either but I have been bombarded with pm's from several other unhappy customers, so those calculations are wrong.

As for the remark on my complaints being "cosmetic issues", that really shows your lack of knowledge on the process of hydrographic dipping...........IT IS ENTIRELY COSMETIC!!


----------



## Brianf (Feb 12, 2015)

Who did the good one?


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

No company names can be listed in thread, as per the rules. Sorry!!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 12, 2015)

It is a cosmetic procedure...  If it looks bad, well then, that's a problem isn't it.


----------



## erniesp (Feb 12, 2015)

Neither one of those guns were done properly. I would get my money back


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

Some folks just don't understand do they, Topher?!?!

Well there's the problem Ernie........he states that he doesn't do refunds. He want's to redo the gun.........not gona happen!!! 3 strikes is all I give. First is shame on you, second is shame on me, and third is screw you!! But if you read all my posts..........he had 4 chances to get it right.


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 12, 2015)

If this is in Valdosta,that guys sketch all around.  From guns to mounts and lots of other things. What goes around comes around. So make sure you'll treat people right in all endeavours


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've done gun work for people before and if it wasn't work that I could be proud of, trust to defend my family's lives, or put food on my table, and be done in a timely fashion; I didn't do it or wasn't scared to find someone who could do it so my customer was satisfied!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 12, 2015)

What a shame ! It stinks the rules won't allow you to post these people who do crappy work or seal bad things or bad business with a network like this how are we to know who is good or isn't if no one knows. People don't have time to sit and pm everyone wanting to know. Wished there was a better way to educate people on business and people who aren't worth dealing with


----------



## erniesp (Feb 13, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> What a shame ! It stinks the rules won't allow you to post these people who do crappy work or seal bad things or bad business with a network like this how are we to know who is good or isn't if no one knows. People don't have time to sit and pm everyone wanting to know. Wished there was a better way to educate people on business and people who aren't worth dealing with



I agree that it's a shame you can't post bad business dealings on here. Yet, you can advertise a company by having a bottle of this or that on every deer kill picture you post.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 13, 2015)

You're right!! It is absolutely absurd..........that is why I will not let this just lay, you can take that to the bank!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> What a shame ! It stinks the rules won't allow you to post these people who do crappy work or seal bad things or bad business with a network like this how are we to know who is good or isn't if no one knows. People don't have time to sit and pm everyone wanting to know. Wished there was a better way to educate people on business and people who aren't worth dealing with



Yes, it stinks. We feel just as bad about it. But, me or you aren't the ones having to spend large amounts of money defending themselves in a libel suit, GON is. The way the legal climate is now, there is unfortunately no way to allow these type of posts at this time, as it puts the mag and the forum at risk. Not being able to name names stinks, but everybody being without the Woody's forum or GON magazine because of a massive libel suit would stink worse.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 13, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, it stinks. We feel just as bad about it. But, me or you aren't the ones having to spend large amounts of money defending themselves in a libel suit, GON is. The way the legal climate is now, there is unfortunately no way to allow these type of posts at this time, as it puts the mag and the forum at risk. Not being able to name names stinks, but everybody being without the Woody's forum or GON magazine because of a massive libel suit would stink worse.



These are good points guys.  I dont want to loose the forum or magazine over a company bashing thread.  
But I am sure the guys with busted up dip jobs will help you avoid certain businesses if you get Serious about dipping your gun in the future.


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 13, 2015)

Wait... we can't name a business?  What about something good about them?  What about their products?


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 13, 2015)

You can praise'em all day long, that they like. It's the callin' em out on the bad things that they don't like and they get their diaper wet.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 14, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, it stinks. We feel just as bad about it. But, me or you aren't the ones having to spend large amounts of money defending themselves in a libel suit, GON is. The way the legal climate is now, there is unfortunately no way to allow these type of posts at this time, as it puts the mag and the forum at risk. Not being able to name names stinks, but everybody being without the Woody's forum or GON magazine because of a massive libel suit would stink worse.



That's true wished there was some way we could do it where people could know


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 14, 2015)

At first I had issues with something's here once I learned why they do it I get it. Don't agree with it all but I get it. There sand box play by there rules or get dumped out. I like being in the sand box I behave lol


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2015)

erniesp said:


> I agree that it's a shame you can't post bad business dealings on here. Yet, you can advertise a company by having a bottle of this or that on every deer kill picture you post.



You don't think the picture looks better with the bottle?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2015)

You can always talk to each in a PM.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 23, 2015)

Had a very interesting talk today with Tony, from Mossy Oak today. Needless to say he was very interested in the craftsmanship done on my gun....


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Feb 23, 2015)

There are ways and places you can go to complain.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-comp...edCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored-consumers/

Just saying


----------



## strutlife (Feb 23, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> You can always talk to each in a PM.



X2 on this what Killer said. You can always post a comment to the effect of If you are planning on getting a dipped, you may wanna contact me via pm.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh I complained to the Mossy Oak Corporation, the people who licensed and trained the individual who done my gun.....


----------



## killerv (Feb 24, 2015)

Assuming the OP is being 100% honest...I'd be upset too. A properly prepped and dipped gun shouldn't do that. I've had several done, hunt them hard, they get their share of nicks and scratches but NOTHING like that. If all dipped guns did that, no one would ever have them dipped.

Can something go wrong with a batch...sure. I remember one of the folks that did mine did plenty with no issue, but finally had a batch where something went wrong, and they redid all the guns no questions asked.

I'd certainly send pics to the Mossy Oak people and  see what they say. I'm sure they'll stop whoever from using their product if they can't apply it correctly.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Feb 24, 2015)

My gun was dipped a total of 4 times.......according to the individual who done my gun, and that was the end product


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Mar 22, 2015)

I heard from a fellow GON'er, this company is no longer in business?!?!?!


----------

